
Ask HN: Do growth hackers still exist? - mavsman
It seems like this was a hot job opening to have for startups just a couple years ago but now I&#x27;m not sure if this position exists anymore. Was it that faddish that it disappeared or are there more official&#x2F;specific names for it now?
======
cimmanom
“Growth hacking” is just a trendy term for marketing or sales (depending on
whether you’re b2b or B2C).

